# What type of bee?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

There is a large collective of bees in my goat barn. They are under a wood pallet that the goats sleep on (well used to sleep on!) There is no evidence of a "nest," just a bit of straw and fecal matter.
They are small, maybe a half inch long and pack quite a sting. 
Any idea to identify? Normally I never kill bees but these pose a danger and I'd like them gone.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds more like yellow jackets, or ground hornets.. They look a little like a bee.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Hate these things! I'm on antibiotics now because I got stung twice weedeating and my stung arm is an inch thicker than the other arm! Hurts like heck. I'll take honeybees any day.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

moonspinner said:


> There is a large collective of bees in my goat barn.
> They are under a wood pallet that the goats sleep on (well used to sleep on!)
> There is no evidence of a "nest," just a bit of straw and fecal matter.
> They are small, maybe a half inch long and pack quite a sting.
> Any idea to identify? Normally I never kill bees but these pose a danger and I'd like them gone.


*****************
Then their nest is beneath the pallet and is
probably in the ground or built within the straw pile.

If you can wait it out until winter (and as the area you reside 
in gets snow or freezing temps, then your problem is resolved
for the year, as the workers do not winter over and the nest dies.
However, the queen will lay enough eggs which develop into future
queens which will find other places to hide out and in the springtime
will 'set up shop' by establishing new nests and the potential 
for future problems continues.....either for you or your neighbors.

So you have to decide on what your priorities are.....
exterminate the nest now and with it the possible risks 
of getting folks/animals stung or wait until later......and take your chances.:hair

Whatever you decide, just be careful.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This is what I use and is all I will even consider using. I charge $250.00 to do the deed for those afraid to do it them selves. I want to do the job right the first time and no call backs.

*Spectracide PRO Wasp and Hornet Killer*

Spectracide PRO Wasp and Hornet Killer is designed to kill wasps, hornets and yellow jackets and eliminate their nests. It provides an effective solution to eliminating dangerous stinging insects from a safe distance with a jet spray that reaches nests up to 20 ft. away. It kills the entire nest and keeps on killing returning insects for up to 4 weeks. 


Dielectric breakdown voltage of 47,300 volts 
Jet spray reaches nests up to 20 feet away 
Kills on contact; fast knockdown
 Their web site has a dealer locator.
http://www.spectracide.com/Products...rs/SpectracidePRO-Wasp-and-Hornet-Killer.aspx

 Al


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

The pallet is on a concrete floor and not much straw underneath. I tried a couple different wasp and hornet sprays and it didn't touch them What about a soapy mix? I hate to kill any bees and people think I'm nuts that I've always worked around them but I'm more worried about my goats begin stung. What if I tried to move the whole pallet out at night?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You need to ID what it is first... If they are very aggressive, I seriously doubt they are bees... If you can't see a hive, then I doubt they are bees... Bees don't normally live near the ground.. yellow jackets do though.. 

If they are yellow jackets, and you move that pallet, then I hope you can run really really REALLY fast, because they won't be happy at all.. 

I'd wait until night time, then go in and see if you can find the nest then spray it.. .Just spraying around willy nilly probably isn't going to do much...


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I will say that theses are not bees.but the cursed yellow jacket. and I belive that they do not pollinate or do any good in this world they actually kill and rob the good honey bees who do the great work of polinateing .so for your own good as well as your goats get rid of them . they are evil and get meaner as cooler weather comes living off of spoiled fruit and rotting carcases do you want them stinging your livestock or landing on your picnic food , there stings are much more poisin than the friendly honey bees be guilt free in killing them as they would be to you


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm thinking everyone is right and they are yellow jackets. So destroying them sounds like a plan. They are definitely not honeys.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

the queen is the only yellow jacket that lives through winter .... I think the honey bee is the one that the worker comes through winter 

The life cycle of the yellow jacket nest begins in winter, when fertilized yellow jacket queens go into hibernation. Queens hibernate in covered natural locations such as tree stumps and hollow logs, although they may also choose manmade structures for shelter.

In spring, the queen will emerge and begin to build a nest from plant fibers that she chews, making a type of paper. When the nest is started, she begins to lay her eggs. After eggs hatch into larvae, the queen feeds her young with scavenged meat, fish and other insects. As adults, these first offspring are sterile female workers that expand the nest, search for food and care for the queen and her young. After her first generation matures, the yellow jacket queen remains inside the nest laying eggs for the rest of the summer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually yellow jackets do have benefits to the world. Problems start when they are around to Man kind. 

there is a lot of natural Yellow jacket traps you can make on the internet.
I use the bottle half full of soapy water and jam to trap them.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

right we all know every thing here on earth benefits to the world in some way except some things that are made by man


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

They definitely look like yjs. Very aggressive and I did get stung a few times. After the pain, it itches for several days.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

:sly:So are they dead?


----------

